# Australians moving to Phuket



## india1

Hi all just wanted to know if there are any Australian moving to Phuket that would have any helpful info.


----------



## applephuketmovers

*shipping&moving service in Phuket*



india1 said:


> Hi all just wanted to know if there are any Australian moving to Phuket that would have any helpful info.


Greetings from Phuket, the pearl of Andaman sea.

Yes, you're welcome to Phuket, Thailand. I do the business of shipping&moving here for more than 15 years, I can say many Australian people on this island.


----------



## IBIS69

I am also interested in moving my family here,,WHat would it costs,for a maid?cook/clean/wash?,what would it cost to feed the madi and two kids tow other adults per week(Do you feed the maid as well?)???I am interested to know all,,,

Cheers


----------



## DreamingofPhuket

I also am interested in moving my family from Australia to Phuket. Are there any Aussies that provide helpful information on how to best approach this? What is the situation with visas and work permits and also property investment?


----------



## KhwaamLap

Thailand is not the best place for property investment. Prices don't move much and its illegal for a foreigner to hold land. You can buy a condo, but not the land it sits on. Load here and other places on work permits and visas, have a search.


----------



## DreamingofPhuket

KhwaamLap said:


> Thailand is not the best place for property investment. Prices don't move much and its illegal for a foreigner to hold land. You can buy a condo, but not the land it sits on. Load here and other places on work permits and visas, have a search.


Thanks for your response! So you CAN buy a condo? Does this mean you own it outright forever? I understand the situation with land, the foreigners aren't allowed to purchase the land.


----------



## Guest

It's complicated - there's both leasehold and freehold. This site explains the Condominium Act pretty well.


----------



## dobbyman

india1 said:


> Hi all just wanted to know if there are any Australian moving to Phuket that would have any helpful info.


Have you been to Thailand before? You'd better be sure you can put up with a lot of hassle - The Thais, especially immigration, are famous for giving expats a hard time.

There is a very interesting article on the Expat Experience - under Thailand on realtorplus.co.uk - check it out - it was actually written by an expat and is an eye opener for anyone thinking about living in Thailand.


----------



## Guest

dobbyman said:


> Have you been to Thailand before? You'd better be sure you can put up with a lot of hassle - The Thais, especially immigration, are famous for giving expats a hard time.
> 
> There is a very interesting article on the Expat Experience - under Thailand on realtorplus.co.uk - check it out - it was actually written by an expat and is an eye opener for anyone thinking about living in Thailand.


I find that article a bit bland - and it contains errors.

Few resale properties? Hardly! Retirement age 55? It's 50. Etc.


----------



## Guest

I actually tried to do that myself a few years back . Of course the bank clerk in Thailand hadn't a clue what I was on about...


----------

